# Beckham law do's and don't?



## stevei (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi,

I'm moving to Barca for work. I came across the Beckham law and was wondering if anybody knows any of the dirty little secrets about it ?  

Such as, it says 25% flat rate. Does that mean its 25% or is it progressive up until 25%? Anything I'd be missing out on if I sign up for it.

And most importantly can anyone recommend a tax advisor to talk to about this? I'd be a simple case, no assets


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

stevei said:


> Hi, I'm moving to Barca for work. I came across the Beckham law and was wondering if anybody knows any of the dirty little secrets about it ?  Such as, it says 25% flat rate. Does that mean its 25% or is it progressive up until 25%? Anything I'd be missing out on if I sign up for it. And most importantly can anyone recommend a tax advisor to talk to about this? I'd be a simple case, no assets


It's a flat rate, and you miss out on any allowances. You have to apply for it within 6 months of arriving in Spain, and you can't have been resident t in the previous 10 years. It only last 5 years.


----------

